# 1917 Triumph



## bikejunk (Dec 30, 2020)

_1917 Triumph model H  mostly original paint couple of hundred hours on internals _


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 31, 2020)

Is that a doll stuck in the headlight?


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes that is my good luck charm scary baby he has been with me for 20 years- these dolls were sold in France to returning soldiers after the war as gifts


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 10, 2021)

My original full can


----------

